# Upgraded Lupine Wilma 830 lm



## Lurveleven (Feb 27, 2007)

This thing will make our Stenlights look weak and dim 
I don't know what LEDs it will use, most of the Lupine forum is in German and my German isn't good, but from earlier posts by the Lupine engineers I got the impression it would not be based on the Cree die, so it will be interesting to see what LEDs they use, maybe something new from Lumileds? I hope some of our German members could read the forum and enlighten us with some more information.

I will start saving for one, anyone else going to get one?

 

Sigbjoern


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 14, 2007)

The upgraded Wilma is now available, it uses Seoul LEDs.

Sigbjoern


----------



## cy (Mar 14, 2007)

625 euro... that's $1,200 US dollars. talk about pricey?



Lurveleven said:


> The upgraded Wilma is now available, it uses Seoul LEDs.
> 
> Sigbjoern


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 14, 2007)

Yes it is very pricey, but it is not $1200. Deducting the 19% tax and using todays $/€ conversion rates I end up with a price of $694. For the lighthead alone the price is €360/$400. They also have a complete set with a smaller battery for €585/$649.

Sigbjoern


----------



## diesel_dad (Mar 14, 2007)

This is also sold as a bike light. Comparo with beamshots is here.


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 14, 2007)

diesel_dad said:


> This is also sold as a bike light. Comparo with beamshots is here.



They have the old Wilma in that comparison, then new Wilma is twice as bright.

Sigbjoern


----------



## yellow (Mar 14, 2007)

pic of the new emitter plate,
also available as a swap-Your-old-to-new-Wilma


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been drooling over this headlight for a while now,
Saw it first in the Norwegian magazine Vi Menn.


But after seeing the emitter plate/heatsink im not so impressed anymore.



Im sure its bright,but i expected a better HS on a light this caliber.


Benny


----------



## lasercrazy (Mar 14, 2007)

yellow said:


> pic of the new emitter plate,
> also available as a swap-Your-old-to-new-Wilma


 Is that copper behind the leds or just plastic?


----------



## Brum (Mar 14, 2007)

lasercrazy said:


> Is that copper behind the leds or just plastic?


Thats a thermal pad.


----------



## PeLu (Mar 15, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> But after seeing the emitter plate/heatsink im not so impressed anymore.


Also their light distribution is quite lousy for bicycling. At least for on-road bicycling. Not what you may expect for this price. 
BTW, I do have a Wilma head somewhere around I got from a broken light. Maybe I'll change it to Seouls.


----------



## Brum (Mar 15, 2007)

PeLu said:


> Also their light distribution is quite lousy for bicycling. At least for on-road bicycling. Not what you may expect for this price.
> BTW, I do have a Wilma head somewhere around I got from a broken light. Maybe I'll change it to Seouls.


On road with 830 lumens? Way too little, you need at least two Lupine Edisons on the bars to be seen by cagers... 
That said, the light was never designed too be used for road riding. My triple Cree is already sending all the cagers into the side of the road, stopping and all. Although that might be funny the first few times, it's actually pretty confusing (dangerous?) because they have no idea whats coming. Agreed however that Lupine is charging premium prices. 
Its just like Surefire, they've got the brand name and reputation with them to charge the premium, even though there isnt really a difference in performance *IMHO*. However, they are the first on the market with a HID-busting LED light (Dinotte 500L already was powerfull, but this goes way beyond that).


----------



## zgurl (Mar 15, 2007)

cy said:


> 625 euro... that's *$1,200* US dollars. talk about pricey?


you mean 812.5$ (with 1€=1.3$).. which is definitely still too hot for such a light!


----------



## PeLu (Mar 17, 2007)

Brum said:


> That said, the light was never designed too be used for road riding.


 They advertise that there lights are 'too bright to get legal (German) certification'. Truth is, that the bad light distribution is the main reason tehy will never get it. BUMM makes a HID light with about the same amount of light which is legal. It is more that the grapes of certification are too sour. 
Most of the German laws regarding bicycle lights is at least to question, but their rules about the light distribution is not. 

If you want a light to blind other people you have different needs, of course .-)

Even 100lm might be enough if you aim well.....


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 17, 2007)

For street riding, the Wilma Lupine is overkill. A single SSC P4 in a deep reflector driven at 1000 mA gives plenty of light for me at typical night time speeds on the street. If you are buying a Lupine for the bike, its most likely for off-road use, where I would presume (hope?) you don't need certification even in Germany/Austria.


----------



## Lurveleven (Mar 17, 2007)

Anyone else planing to get this for skiing? I ended up using my Stenlight on Turbo down the hills and still wanted a lot more light.

Sigbjoern


----------



## NoFair (Mar 17, 2007)

Lurveleven said:


> Anyone else planing to get this for skiing? I ended up using my Stenlight on Turbo down the hills and still wanted a lot more light.
> 
> Sigbjoern



I'm getting by nicely with a PT Apex with Seoul emitter. Seems to be about 100 lumens and nice beam pattern..

I haven't gone faster than about 60-70 km/h down hills, but the tracks are a bit narrow and the trees do seem pretty solid

I do want a Stenlight with Seouls, but since I don't spend months at the time in the mountains working any more I haven't forked out the cash for it. In the old days my employer would have payed for one


----------

